# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstellen - hulp nodig

## Framboosje

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben een 29-jarige jongedame uit Belgische Limburg en heb jullie hulp nodig:

Ik heb sinds 10 dagen last van jeukende uitslag. Het begon met jeukende blaasjes tussen mijn vingers en op mijn enkels. Huisarts dacht aan een contactallergie en schreef cortisonenzalf voor. Helpt volgens mij niet. Ik heb geen nieuwe cosmetica, wasmiddel, eten, ... gebruikt. 

Ondertussen heb ik ook jeukende en pijnlijke plekjes in mijn nek en schouders. Ik kan niet meer op mijn linkerkant slapen hierdoor en zelfs mijn arm opheffen is pijnlijk. In mijn nek onder de uitslag heb ik onderhuids 2 platte bolletjes zitten, platte erwtjes. 

Ik heb al weken verminderde weerstand, verkouden en moe maar ik heb geen idee of dit er mee te maken kan hebben. Gewoon bloedonderzoek wees niks speciaals uit (enkele weken geleden) 

Graag jullie ervaringen als iemand dit herkent! Functioneren op mijn werk wordt steeds moeilijker omdat ik slecht slaap door de jeuk!

----------

